# e46 328i 1999 CD/mP3 changer Install - Need Parts/Kit



## marbro (Jun 26, 2004)

Bought a new Alpine CD Changer for my 328i and thought I could just cut a whole in the left pannel of the trunk to install.... Found that I have no bracket 

I found a cool site where this guy installed the CD changer in the left side of the trunk. Here are the part Numbers, does anyone know where I can get these parts or an alternative Kit for mounting in the left of the trunk like a factory install?

thx,

Marbro

Qty Part# Description 

1 65-12-8-370-924 Carrier Front

1 65-12-8-370-932 Carrier Rear

2 65-12-8-370-925 Bracket CD Changer

9 07-11-9-915-113 Screw

9 61-13-1-372-033 Clip Nut

4 07-11-9-907-657 Screw AM4X6

1 51-47-8-162-577 Compartment

1 51-47-8-230-573 Left Oddments Tray

1 51-47-8-217-421 Trim Panel Left (W/O Folding Rear Seats)


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

marbro said:


> Bought a new Alpine CD Changer for my 328i and thought I could just cut a whole in the left pannel of the trunk to install.... Found that I have no bracket
> 
> I found a cool site where this guy installed the CD changer in the left side of the trunk. Here are the part Numbers, does anyone know where I can get these parts or an alternative Kit for mounting in the left of the trunk like a factory install?
> 
> ...


 Have tried the Circle BMW or Pacific BMW site? A quick search at Circle BMW pulled up this mounting kit.

 Your search returned *1* matches.

*******> ********> 
p*82111469439 * E36 
Sedan Coupe

0.8 

*CD Install Kit *

 Side mount kit for cars from 09/95 (exc 318ti)  use CD changer 82110028760

*List: $ 112.00 **Sale: $ 89.60 *

 w 
i 



 
*******>
********>


----------



## marbro (Jun 26, 2004)

LDV330i said:


> Have tried the Circle BMW or Pacific BMW site? A quick search at Circle BMW pulled up this mounting kit.
> 
> Your search returned *1* matches.
> 
> ...


I checked them both out but they don't seem to include everything... basically I need everything but the CD Changer. Do you know of any other OEM parts place I can try?

Thx,

Marbro


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Bavarian Auto (bavauto.com) sells this:



(click to see more)​ * CD Changer Bracket Kit - Without Cover - for cars without navigation system* 
only for original BMW CD ... more info...  Part # : 82 11 1 470 436  $ 49.95   
*******>
********>   ........................................................................................................... ​ 
 no image​ * CD Changer Trunk Trim - for cars WITHOUT split fold rear seat*  Part # : 51 47 8 266 561  $ 44.95  
*******>
********>


----------



## marbro (Jun 26, 2004)

LDV330i said:


> Bavarian Auto (bavauto.com) sells this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!! I think that's exactly what I need. I'll let you know how it turns out ... By the way, how do you like your Aluminum Pedals? Been thinking about getting a set.

-Marbro


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

marbro said:


> Thanks!! I think that's exactly what I need. I'll let you know how it turns out ... By the way, how do you like your Aluminum Pedals? Been thinking about getting a set.
> 
> -Marbro


 I love them. I have received a lot of compliments about them.  Good luck with your install. Your are forewarned, the trunk trim is probably going to be a pain in the a$$ to remove/install.


----------



## marbro (Jun 26, 2004)

LDV330i said:


> I love them. I have received a lot of compliments about them.  Good luck with your install. Your are forewarned, the trunk trim is probably going to be a pain in the a$$ to remove/install.


yeah, your right, I already removed part of the trim and it is a pain!

Where did you get your pedal set, wanna check them out... got any pics??

thx


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

I got my pedal on EBay. You can get them branded with ///M, AC Schnitzer, or Hamann. I bought mine after I saw *eyeguy *show his install in the picture below. Mine is identical (even the interiors and minus the heated seats) minus the dead pedal. When I was buying my pedals nobody seem to sell ///M sets that included the dead pedal. I just checked Ebay and there are sets available that include the dead pedal. :thumbup:


----------

